# Interior Lighting Issues?



## BergSteenz (Feb 25, 2015)

*SOLVED! I'm just a dummy. *:th_salute:


--So, recently my front dome lights that are above the dash board stopped working when I open my doors or press the unlock button on my key fob. However they still work if I manually press the buttons to turn them on. The dome light located in the middle of the car still works perfect and auto turns on/off. What is causing this? I'm lost.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Clarification: There are three lights in the front: Driver, dome, Passenger. Each one with it's own switch. So you're saying the front dome light works with the switch but not any other time? That's odd. I'd have to go look at the wring diagram, but I'd think the front and center dome lights are on the same circuit.

Also, verify the center switch is "flat". If flipped the wrong way, the lights won't work.

Otherwise, it might be a feature that's been set in the car.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

The front map lights in the cruze don't turn on when you open the doors or unlock. Atleast not in any of the cruze's I've seen.


----------



## BergSteenz (Feb 25, 2015)

Sorry the *Map* lights are not turning on when I open my doors. But the lights that are located in the back of the car do.


----------



## BergSteenz (Feb 25, 2015)

Give me a minute I'll take a picture to better clarify.


----------



## BergSteenz (Feb 25, 2015)

This is the light that does not turn on when I unlock my car or open the doors.


----------



## BergSteenz (Feb 25, 2015)

This is the light that does turn on if I unlock or open my doors.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I just responded to your other thread with a question......nevermind.

If those lights ever went on with the doors or remote you are the first I think.

I am told the Verono has a lamp in between the map lights that does go on under those circumstances....but again, I don't recall any version Cruze that did.

Rob


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Unless the wiring is different on newer Cruze cars, the front map lights never do come on, unless manually turned on. My 2011 has always had the centre dome light as the sole interior light at night. Maybe owners of new cars have different setups now?


----------



## BergSteenz (Feb 25, 2015)

Hm, I guess it's just me being paranoid then. I'll remove the post! Thanks everyone!


----------



## BergSteenz (Feb 25, 2015)

Maybe, but mine is a 2011 like yours. I guess I was just paranoid lol.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

S-Fitz said:


> Unless the wiring is different on newer Cruze cars, the front map lights never do come on, unless manually turned on.


Same here




S-Fitz said:


> My 2011 has always had the centre dome light as the sole interior light at night. Maybe owners of new cars have different setups now?


My 2013 LTZ has an additional front dome light that sits between the two map lights. The dome light switch is with the front light - not on the center light.

It looks like it might be possible to add a front light to that car. At least the front clear lens is the same as mine. The question is how hard would it be to add the bulb and wiring.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, who needs map lights with GPS, but is nice the Cruze does have them. More common in a Buick or a Cadillac over the years. In my 2012 2LT, strictly manual.

Can be helpful at times to find that ignition keyhole, but learned a long time ago, have no problems finding that hole if I do not think about it. If I think about it, will be poking all over the place. 

If left on, will stay on, well at least for 20 minutes, got bored waiting for them to turn off. Claim a circuit in the BCM should turn them off to prevent discharging the battery. But I have never tried this, 20 minutes was long enough so switched them off manually. 

Ha, I recall my wife needed them once, grandkids in the back, stop at Macs for a treat, was 4:30 PM and already pitch black dark. So needed that light to find what was in the bag. But do interfere with night vision, so did this when stopped.

If it wasn't for my granddaughter, would have never learned about the 3 way switch on the dome lamp. She was playing with it. See you can turn it off so you don't give away your position. And also saves time to make darn sure it does go off when you lock the car, or may come back to a dead battery. Earlier vehicles with this feature without the battery saver, if this even works, would stay on and wake up to a dead battery. 

92 Deville was famous for this, not only the dome lamps, but all the interior lamps putting a 20 amp load on the battery. With an 80 AH battery, would be stone dead in four hours. They call this a convenience feature.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah the pic is of a 11-12 car, the dome light is crap in those and 13 and up we got a cheaper Verano dome light up front. 

Verano looks like the 13 and up Cruze but has the blue ambient light in the center to light up the center console. 









before I joined here, the Verano light swap above was the popular talk on Cruzetalk.


----------



## josh2012eco (Oct 6, 2014)

My '12 just turned the dome light on.
My '14 has the dome as well as a light between the map lights that comes on.
I think '13-'14 have the extra light between the maps.


----------



## mhepburn2 (Oct 12, 2021)

Robby said:


> I just responded to your other thread with a question......nevermind.
> 
> If those lights ever went on with the doors or remote you are the first I think.
> 
> ...


I have a 2017 Chevy Cruze premier the interior lights will not come on when one of the rear doors is opened it works well with both front doors and the other rear door I cannot find the initiator to troubleshoot this problem the same door fails to lock sometimes with the auto lock the open door sensor never fails to work


----------

